# Wendecover - wichtig oder egal?



## fac3l3ss (14. August 2011)

Das interessiert mich, und deswegen mache ich eine Umfrage! 


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Erklärung:
Filme und Spiele unterliegen Altersbeschränkungen - diese sind bei den jeweiligen Medien direkt im Cover zu finden.
Allerdings stören sich viele Käufer an den großen Logos, da diese das Cover "zunichte" machen sollen.
Ein Wendecover ist allerdings auf 2 Seiten bedruckt, beide Seiten haben das Cover, nur hat eine ein USK/FSK-Logo und die andere keine.
Wenn man das Spiel/den Film gekauft und ausgepackt hat, kann man einfach das Cover drehen und hat so ein logofreies Cover.

3dit 2:
Liste von Blu-Rays mit Wendecover bei Dvd-forum.at:
http://forum.dvd-forum.at/blu-ray-news-talk-127/liste-von-blu-rays-mit-wendecover-94108.html

Produkte mit Tag "wendecover" bei amazon.de:
http://www.amazon.de/tag/wendecover/products


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. August 2011)

Ist nur eine nette Beigabe.
Wenn es dabei ist, schön, ansonsten egal.
An einem großen USK-Schild störe ich mich nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. August 2011)

Da euer USK Logo das Cover schändet, finde ich Wendecover einfach wichtig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

Mir persönlich ist es egal, wobei man sagen muss das die Logas bald größer wie das Cover selbst sind


----------



## Da_Obst (14. August 2011)

Ich finds ganz nett wenn man es wenden kann, wird die Hülle nicht verschandelt.
Aber dennoch ist es für mich nur "[X] eine nette Dreingabe"...

@Dr Bakterius
Irgendwann in ferner Zukunft kommt noch die Umfrage ob es "wichtig oder egal" ist das neben dem USK-Logo noch etwas anderes aufgedruckt ist ^^


----------



## Lan_Party (14. August 2011)

Da_Obst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds ganz nett wenn man es wenden kann, wird die Hülle nicht verschandelt.
> Aber dennoch ist es für mich nur "[X] eine nette Dreingabe".


/sign 
Nötig ist es nicht aber nett wäre es trotzdem.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2011)

Brauchen tu ich es nicht und da ich meine DVD Hüllen von Spielen nicht ausstelle, ist es mir auch ziemlich egal ob ein Wendecover dabei ist oder nicht, von daher nur eine nette Dreingabe.


----------



## EnergyCross (14. August 2011)

Ich brauch sowas nicht 
Mir gehts ums spiel an sich, von der hülle sieht man sowieso nur den rücken


----------



## RapToX (14. August 2011)

[x] extrem wichtig!
spiele (und filme) mit usk/fsk-flatschen werden von mir nicht gekauft. ausnahmen mache ich da nur, wenn der flatschen auf einer umverpackung ist oder, in seltenen fällen, nichts vom eigentlichen cover verdeckt.
was auch gar nicht geht, sind steelbooks mit fest aufgedrucktem flatschen 
deshalb kaufe ich auch zu 90% nur noch uk-versionen, selbst wenn die dt-version uncut ist.


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

hm...

unwichtig, lieber gescheites spiel (und im DVD-Schrank ist es dann wurscht weil man eh nur den rücken sieht) noch dazu pfrimel ich net gerne an ner DVD-Box rum, nur weil ein USK/PEGI-Logo auf der packung vorne oben ist....stört mich etz weniger (finde es eher noch gut, weil man dann gleich sieht ob etwas geschnitten ist oder net (PEGI ist uncut und USK oft cut), vor allem wenn man vor dem kauf am regal steht und überlegt (und dann beschließt, weil nur USK-Ware da und man weiß - weil man vorher geschaut hat - das die geschnitten ist, doch wieder im internet zu kaufen))

mfg LAX
ps: beim rum-pfrimeln verknuddelt das cover eventuell, deshalb lass ich des gleich da wo es hin gehört (d.h. das bleibt drin)


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2011)

[x] wichtig !

Ich habe gerne ne Verpackung, es geht mir darum das diese auch gut auussieht deswegen versuche ich auch desöfteren Spiele zu bekommen die das Releasecover haben also Erstauflage. Die Usk übertreibt es natürlich mit ihren Usk Patches auf dem Cover die könnten doppelt so groß sein wie jetzt, nur ne bessere Wirkung würden die dadurch auch nicht haben.


----------



## Klutten (14. August 2011)

Vielleicht könnte sich der Threadersteller zumindest die Arbeit machen, auch unbedarften Lesern zu erklären, worum es ihm genau geht. Nicht jeder hier weiß, dass das USK-Logo Stein des Anstoßes ist. Da es im Netz auch Beispielbilder gibt, könnte man die gleich mit einpflegen. Danke.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. August 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte sich der Threadersteller zumindest die Arbeit machen, auch unbedarften Lesern zu erklären, worum es ihm genau geht. Nicht jeder hier weiß, dass das USK-Logo Stein des Anstoßes ist. Da es im Netz auch Beispielbilder gibt, könnte man die gleich mit einpflegen. Danke.


 OK, ist gemacht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2011)

So dann packe ich mal ein Pic rein wo man den Unterschied sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links das neue Logo immer auf der Front, und das rechte Logo ist die alte Version. Auf Filmtiteln war die Kennzeichnung bisher auf der Rückseite


----------



## Schokomonster (15. August 2011)

Egal ich kauf mir eh fast nurnoch Spiele ausm Ausland.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2011)

is mir völlig latte ^^ son schickes usk18 is schon fast wieder ne art auszeichnung xD aber gut, das alter, wo man sich über sowas gefreut hat, hab ich auch scho lang hinter mir, bleibt also beim egal


----------



## koe80 (16. August 2011)

[x] egal! 

mir ist es egal da das spiel installiert wird und die verpackung im regal neben den anderen landet.


----------



## Hidden (16. August 2011)

Noch nie bemerkt, dass es sowas gibt  (ob ich Titel habe wo sowas dabei ist? ^^)
Aber ich hab auch kaum Spiele mit dem dicken USK-Logo (nur 1 oder 2), da wäre das schon nett.
das alte USK-Logo war ja noch zu verkraften.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2011)

Mir persönlich egal.


----------



## Aggro94 (16. August 2011)

[x]_eine nette Dreingabe!

Mehr nicht!
_


----------



## TheOnLY (16. August 2011)

eine nette Dreingabe!

Ich schau mir das Cover eigentlich nur ein mal bei Kauf richtig an und dann nicht mehr


----------



## DerBlauePavian (23. August 2011)

Ist meiner Meinung nach nur ein nette Dreingabe, weil schlecht ist es nicht aber wichtig auch nicht dafür gibt es sie zu wenig. Was mich aber ein wenig nervt ist, dass das USK-Logo verschwindet aber andere hässliche Sachen wie z.B. 'Games for Windows' oder 'PC DVD' drauf bleiben. Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## tobsel88 (26. August 2011)

Eigentlich ist es mir egal. Aber Nett wenns dabei is


----------

